# [MB] Angetestet: MSI P45 Platinum



## boss3D (13. August 2008)

*Angetestet: MSI P45 Platinum

**Testgrund
*Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Jedes Mal, wenn hier im Forum jemand ein neues Board sucht, wird ihm sofort das Asus P5Q Deluxe, oder das Asus P5Q Pro empfohlen. Ich habe ja nichts gegen Asus, aber ich bin schon extrem genervt, da sich niemand die Mühe macht, auch mal zur Konkurenz zu schauen. Ich hoffe, es gelingt mir, mit diesem Test zu beweisen, dass MSI mit dem P45 Platinum ein hochwertiges, fehlerfreies Board abgeliefert hat, dass sich locker mit den Asus P45-Boards messen kann ... 
*
Einleitung*
Endlich habe ich nach langem Warten mein MSI P45 Platinum heute zu Mittag von einem freundlichen Postmitarbeiter in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Wie schon Asus und Gigabyte hat auch MSI mehrere Boards mit P45 Chipsatz auf den Markt gebracht, die noch DDR2 unterstützen. Viel wurde bereits im Vorfeld über das Platinum diskutiert und immer wieder kamen Gerüchte auf, dass es mit dem Board RAM-Inkompatibilitäten gäbe _(ich werde das natürlich im laufe des Tests überprüfen)_. 

Excellente Energiesparfunktionen und beste Performance verspricht MSI den Käufern. Doch wie steht es mit den Overclocking Eigenschaften? In meinem Test will ich herausfinden, ob mein Vertrauen in MSI _(immerhin wurde mir im Vorfeld fast immer von dem Board abgeraten)_ gerechtfertigt war.

*Kurze Übersicht: Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
Vor allem für sparsame Mainboardkäufer, die allerdings nicht auf genügen gute Ausstattung verzichten wollen, dürfte das MSI P45 Platinum ziemlich interessant sein. Als ich das Paket in den Händen hielt, bin ich gleich die Digi-Cam holen gerannt und habe es vor lauter Freude schnell mit Hilfe des Taschenmessers geöffnet. Die äußere Verpackung _(mit den Logos und dem Monster darauf)_ ist relativ gut zugeklebt. Erst, wenn man diese Hülle entfernt hat, erscheint ein Karton mit einem praktischen Tragegriff. Hat man auch diesen Karton geöffnet, merkt man, wie viel Zubehör MSI beigelegt hat. Alle nötigen Kabel, CDs und das Handbuch sind vorhanden. Da ich das MB allerdings privat gekauft habe, ist natürlich kein Benchtable dabei.  
Loben kann man eigentlich auch noch das Handbuch und das beiliegende Poster. Im Handbuch ist zwar alles auf Englisch, aber dafür braucht man es auch nicht, wenn man schonmal an einem PC geschraubt hat. Absolut idiotensicher ist das Poster: Darauf ist ganz groß das Board abgebildet und es wird genau beschrieben, welches Kabel wo angeschlossen gehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ausgepackt & Impressionen*
Zumindest für mich war der Anblick des ausgepackten MSI P45 Platinum ziemlich spektakulär, da ich nicht an Boards mit so "coolen" Headpipes gewohnt war. Das Layout des Boards sieht aufgeräumt aus und auch die Werbekartonkärtchen springen einem sofort ins Auge. MSI, der größte Konkurrent von Asus im Thema "Energeisparen" wird scheinbar nicht müde, eben diese Fähigkeit zu bewerben. Auch die Jumper sind deutlich leichter erkennbar platziert, als noch bei meinem alten Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus. Vielleicht kommt mir das aber auch nur so vor > immerhin ist diese Board deutlich heller und farbenfroher gestaltet, als die "alten" SLI-Boards von Asus. Die Verabeitung macht, allgemein gesehen, einen hochwertigen Eindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D



​


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2008)

*Technische Daten*

*CPU
*• Supports Intel® Core 2 Extreme/Core 2 Quad/Core 2 Duo based processors in LGA775 package.
• Supports Intel® Yorkfield, Wolfdale in the LGA775 package.
• Supports FSB 1600* (OC)/1333/1066/800 MHz.

*Chipset* *Intel P45 Chipset
*- Supports FSB 800/1066/1333/1600* (OC) MHz.
*• Intel® ICH10R Chipset 
*- Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec, up to 12 ports.
- 6 SATAII ports with transfer rate up to 3Gb/s.
- PCI Master v2.3, I/O APIC.
- ACPI 2.0 compliant.
- Serial ATA RAID 0/1/5/10. 
- Integrated AHCI controller.

*Main Memory
• Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 1.8 Volt DDR2 800/1066/1200* (OC) SDRAM, 16GB Max (To support 16GB max, please check the criteria at Intel website)
**Slots *             • Two PCI Express x16 slots (PCI Express Bus SPEC V2.0 compliant; supports CrossFire Technology) 
- When using two PCIE x16 slots, the PCIE x16 lanes will auto arrange from x16/ x0 to x8 x8.
• Two PCI Express x1 slots. (support PCI Express Bus specification v1.0a compliant)
• Two 32-bit v2.3 master PCI bus slots. 
- Support 3.3v/5v PCI bus interface.

*On-Board IDE/SATA *
• *One Ultra DMA 66/100/133 IDE controller integrated in JMicron® 363.
*- Supports PIO, Bus Master operation modes.
- Can connect up to two Ultra ATA drives.
• *SATAII controller integrated in ICH10R/JMicron® 363 chipest
*- Up to 3Gb/s transfer speed.
- Supports six SATAII ports by ICH10R
- Supports two SATAII ports by JMicron 363.
- Supports one eSATA port by JMicron 362.
- Supports AHCI controller with SATA RAID 0/1/5/10 by ICH10R.

*Audio* 
• Chipset integrated by Realtek® ALC888/888T
- Flexible 8-channel audio with jack sensing
- Compliant with Azalia 1.0 Spec
- Meet Microsoft Vista Premium spce
- Supports VoIP Card (for ALC888T only)

*LAN *​• Supports PCI Express LAN 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Realtek 8111C.

*IEEE1394*
*JMicron**® 381 Chipset*
- Supports up to two 1394 ports. (Rear panel x1, pinheader x1)
- Transfer rate is up to 400Mbps.
*Internal I/O Connectors * 
- ATX 24-Pin power connector
- 8-pin ATX 12V power connector 
- 4-pin ATX 12V VGA connector 
- CPU / System x 5 FAN connectors
- CD-in connector
- Front panel audio connector
- Front panel connector
- 1 x chasis intrusion connector
- 1 x serial port pinheader
- 3 x USB 2.0 connectors
- 1 x Floppy disk drive connector
- 8 x Serial ATAII connectors
- 1 x ATA133 connector
- SPDIF-Out connector
- Clear CMOS Jumper
- 1 x IEEE1394 connector support additional 1 port 
- 2 x H/W OC connector   
- 1 x GreenPower Genie connector
- 1 x Reset Button
- 1 x Power Button
- 1 x TPM module connector 

*Back Panel I/O Ports* 
- 1 x Clear CMOS button 
- 1 x PS/2 Keyboard 
- 1 x PS/2 Mouse 
- 1 x eSATA port 

- 1 x IEEE1394 port 
- 6 x USB 2.0 ports
- 1 x RJ45 LAN Jack
- 1 x 6 in 1 audio jack
- 1 x Optical SPDIF-out
*
Boardvergleich*

Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus vs. MSI P45 Platinum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Arbeitsplatz, während des Boardwechsels* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Test abgeschlossen ist, räume ich auch wieder auf, versprochen ...  
_Wohin nur, mit dem Motorradzeugs?_

*MSI P45 Platinum Praxistest / Overclocking*
So, jetzt reicht es ersteinmal mit technischen Infos. Mit etwas Übung sind die Boards schnell gegeneinander ausgetauscht und auch die restliche Hardware wieder in den PC gebaut. Die ganze Hardware gibt einem auch das Gefühl, dass alles besser zum Board passt, als das bei meinem alten Asus noch der Fall war. Ich meine damit: Damals musste ich noch überall herumbiegen und die Kabel dehnen, damit alles einigermaßen gehalten hat. Beim MSI rutscht die Graka schon fast von alleine in den Slot und auch die Kabel sind plötzlich nicht mehr zu kurz. Eine kleine Änderung gab es dann noch: Die Logos meiner Apogees _(siehe Sig.)_ zeigen jetzt in die andere Richtung, also zu den HDDs.

*Testsetup*
Mainboard: *MSI P45 Platinum*
BIOS-Version: V1.0 / V1.2
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Speicher: Chaintech Apogee GT 2x 2 GB DDR2 1066 / Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 2x 1 GB DDR2 800 / OCZ 2N800SR2GK, XTC SLI / billig-RAM 2x 512 MB DDR2 667
Grafik: Sapphire X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ > Catalyst 8.7
Netzteil: Chieftec GPS-500AB 500 Watt
Kühlung: Luft mit Zalman CNPS 9500AT
Betriebsystem: Microsoft Windows Vista _(64 Bit)_ SP1 / Linux Ubuntu
*
BIOS und Speicher*
Als erstes kommen natürlich meine Schätzchen ... äh die Apogees zum Einsatz. Nach dem Einbau wird der RAM zuerst falsch als DDR3 erkannt. Als Teiler wählt das Board 5:6. Takt: 800 MHz mit den Timings 5-5-5-15. > Das ist schon fast eine Beleidigung für den RAM _(den sogar PCGH einen der besten OC-RAMs überhaupt nannte)_ und ich habe es umgehend im BIOS geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Teiler habe ich sofort auf 1:1 gestellt und, da ich nicht viel Zeit zum Herausfinden der optimalen Spannungen habe, habe ich die VCore gleich auf 1.325 V. und die Speicherspannung auf 2.0 V. gestellt. Für einen ersten kleinen OC-Test habe ich den FSB auf ~ 420 MHz erhöht, was bei einem Multi von 8 einen CPU-Takt von 3375 MHz und einen RAM-Takt von 844 MHz ergibt. Prime95 läuft damit natürlich absolut fehlerfrei und stabil ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das weitere OC gestaltet sich zumindest mit dem "Ur-BIOS" relativ schwierig. Mit Multi 8 geht der Prozi auch mit einer VCore von 1.422 V. nicht stabil auf 3.7 GHz. Mit einem Multi von 6 startet der PC nicht. Mit Teiler 1:1.25 lässt sich der FSB-Takt kaum anheben ...
Heute noch, oder spätestens morgen werde ich das BIOS auf Version V1.2 flashen und hoffen, dass ich damit auch im Bereich jenseits von 3.6 GHz ordentlich weiter OC kann. Damit müsste das Board dann auch mit dem Multi 6 besser zurecht kommen.  

So, das BIOS lies sich ganz leicht in 2 (!) Minuten unter Windows auf Version V1.2 updaten. Im BIOS selber merkt man nichts von dem Update, lediglich CPU-Z erkennt die neuere Version und, wenn man den PC startet, erscheint jetzt nicht mehr das MSI-Logo, sondern das Monster, welches wir schon von der Verpackung kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Mit Version V1.2 ist es jetzt auch an der Zeit, die OC-Fähigkeit neuerlich zu testen.
Auch damit ist OC immer noch eine Plage, die leicht zu Frust führt. Die Referenzspannungen scheinen ein unbekanntes Mysterium zu sein > Absolut niemand, den ich danach fragte, wusste sinnvolle Werte zum OCn, oder was die Spannungen überhaupt bewirken. Und nur mit den üblichen OC-Standardspannungen (VCore, NB, VDIMM, VTT) lassen sich keinen OC-Rekorde mehr aufstellen. Mit viel Mühe und Plage ist es mir nach einem ganzen Tag (!) "herumexperimentieren" gelungen, den Prozi mit FSB 420 MHz stabil zu bekommen. Gestern noch war das relativ leicht zu erreichen mit der BIOS-Version V1.0, allerdings ging es danach nicht wirklich weiter. Mit der neuen Version V1.2 lässt sich in den unteren Bereichen _(beim E6750 2.67 GHz bis ~ 3.3 GHz)_ zwar besser OCn, allerdings ist das System einfach nicht mit einem höheren FSB, als 420 MHz stabil zu bekommen. Von den über 500 MHz FSB, die in manchen Tests erreicht wurden, kann zumindest ich vorerst nur träumen ... 

Mein derzeit höchstmögliches stabiles OC-Ergebnis:
Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3375 MHz _(1.3625 V.)_
FSB: 420 MHz
RAM: Apogee GT @ 1125.2 MHz _(2.2 V.)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem hat man mit der aktuellen BIOS-Version das Gefühl, dass man leichter OCn kann _(solange man OCn kann)_, als noch mit der Ur-BIOS-Version. Was auf jeden Fall noch verbesserungswürdig ist: Der Spannungsabfall des Boards ist relativ hoch, > wie man auf meinem Screens sieht, ist laut CPU-Z von den 1.3625 V. VCore unter Vista nicht viel übrig geblieben. Auch eine stabile Erhöhung des FSB auf 500 MHz sollte bei diesem Board eigentlich ohne Probleme möglich sein. Sehr wünschenswert währe, dass MSI mit zukünftigen BIOS-Versionen auch eine Sprachauswahlfunktione mitliefert. Momentan ist ja Englisch die einzige Sprach im BIOS. Und mein allergrößter Wunsch: Bitte, liebe BIOS-Programmierer bei MSI, kümmert euch um eine Erklärung der Referenzspannungen! Egal in welcher Form ihr diese den Usern des Boards zugänglich macht, sie muss auf jeden Fall her.
Momentan liegt vor allem im OC-Bereich viel in den Händen der BIOS-Programmierer und eine neuere, bessere Version wäre überaus wünschenswert.
*Sobald eine neuere Version erschienen ist und mir diese höheres OC erlaubt, gibt es hier natürlich einen neuerlichen Test und ein Update.* 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2008)

*Treiberinkompatibilität: Falsches Gerücht, oder traurige Wahrheit?*

*1.) Chaintech Apogee GT 2x 2 GB DDR2 1066*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Apogees laufen einwandfrei auf dem Board. Lediglich die richtigen Timings und eine sinnvolle Spannung muss man manuell im BIOS einstellen, was aber kinderleicht ist. Das einzige "Problemchen" ist, dass der RAM von CPU-Z als DDR3 erkannt wird. Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht, wem ich dafür die Schuld geben soll. Mit dem alten Board wurde der RAM als DDR2 erkannt, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass CPU-Z auf Grund des Boardwechsels falsch ausliest. Ich flashe jetzt erstmal die aktuellste BIOS-Version und dann werden wir ja sehen. Spätestens mit dem Erscheinen einer aktuelleren CPU-Z Version herrscht Klarheit. Schlussendlich bleibt nur zu sagen: Ob die Chaintech Apogee GT Riegel als DDR2, oder DDR3 erkannt werden, ist doch egal, Hauptsache, sie laufen einwandfrei ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider erkennt CPU-Z "Chaintech" nicht als Manufacturer

*2.) Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit den Corsair startet der PC problemlos. Lediglich die "richtigen" Timings müssen wieder manuell eingestellt werden. Der CPU-Z Auslesefehler tritt wieder auf und der RAM wird ebenfalls als DDR3 erkannt. Besonders kurios: CPU-Z erkennt die 2 GB als 18 GB! Trotz all dem kann man nur sagen: Auch Corsair RAM, funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem MSI P45 Platinum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Man achte auf die Speichermenge, die CPU-Z erkennt!

*3.) OCZ 2N800SR2GK, XTC SLI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die OCZ Riegel werden, wen wundert es noch, als DDR3 von CPU-Z erkannt, funktionieren ebenfalls einwandfrei und machen trotz des selben Takts und der selben Timings einen etwas flotteren Eindruck, als noch die Corsairs. Bei den OCZs werden sogar die Timings _(5-5-5-15)_ automatisch vom Board richtig eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4.) billiger, kaum OC-fähiger RAM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um schlussendlich auch wirklich den allerletzten Zweifel im Punkt "RAM(in)kompatibilität" zu beseitigen, habe ich mich auch dazu entschlossen, billigen RAM, den man nicht wirklich zum OCn gebrauchen kann, in den Test miteinzubeziehen. Diesen bekommt man beispielsweise bei MediaMarkt, dort allerdings zu Wucherpreisen ...  

Da es sich dabei um DDR2 667 _(2x 512 MB)_ handelt, der vom Board offiziell nicht unterstütz wird, erscheint es logisch, dass ich sämtliche Einstellungen manuell im BIOS vornehmen musste, was aber, wie ich schon schrieb, kinderleicht ist. Auch damit startet der PC ordnungsgemäß, allerdings, sobald man unter Vista ist, startet der PC ständig neu. 
Die Ursache: 1 GB ist definitiv zu wenig RAM für Vista! Sobald ich einen weiteren Riegel _(egal, von welchem Hersteller)_ hinzugefügt habe, lief das System auch mit diesem RAM einwandfrei und stabil.
*
Ergebnis des RAM-Kompatibilitätstests*
Es bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen: RAM-Inkompatibiltitäten in Verbindung mit dem MSI P45 Platinum bleiben ein falsches Gerücht, das es nicht wert ist, verbreitet zu werden. Egal, welche RAM Marke man verwendet, oder ob man nicht den teuersten, qualitativ hochwertigsten Marken-RAM nutzt, solange genug Speicher vorhanden ist, läuft das System super.

*(Voläufiges) Fazit*
Das MSI P45 Platinum konnte mich von der ersten Minute weg alleine schon durch den hervorragenden optischen Eindruck faszinieren. Das Layout ist super und vor allem in großen Gehäusen sollte es zu keinen Problemen mit irgendwelchen Anschlüssen kommen. Der Einbau sollte sich aufgrund der excellenten beiliegenden Beschreibungen auch für Anfänger relativ leicht gestalten. Die beiliegenden Treiber sind schnell installiert und danach läuft das ganze System einwandfrei. Nur Vista findet gleichmal 12 Updates, die zur Installation etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Im Alltagsbetrieb bereitet das Board absolut keine Probleme und das ganze System lässt sich dank umfangreicher BIOS-Einstellungen sehr in Richtung "Umweltfreundlichkeit" und "Silent" tunen. Ersteres ist mit den "Green"-Einstellungen möglich und letzteres erreicht man über das Verändern sämtlicher Lüfterdrehzahlen.
Nachbesserungsbedarf besteht auf jeden Fall im Punkt "OC". Die ersten BIOS-Versionen hatten zumindest bei mir noch große Probleme damit, den FSB stabil über 420 MHz zu bringen. Ich bin allerdings zuversichtlich, dass MSI sich mit zukünftigen BIOS-Versionen um das Problem kümmern wird > Eine positive Tendenz ist jedenfalls bemerkbar. Außerdem könnte das BIOS für Einsteiger etwas verwirrend wirken. Die Referenzspannungen habe ich schon erwähnt. Hinzu kommen dann auch noch die etwas ungewöhnlichen Bezeichnungen für manche Funktionen. Die BIOS-Sprache Englisch tut ihr übriges dazu ...
Wer allerdings etwas Zeit investieren kann und will, der wird sich früher, oder später im BIOS ganz gut zurecht finden.
Aus jetziger Sicht kann ich das Board vor allem Fortgeschrittenen und Profis empfehlen, die nicht davor zurückschrecken, ordentlich im BIOS "herumzuexperimentieren". Die HardCore-OC-Freaks vertrauen entweder auf künftige BIOS-Versionen, oder warten noch ein Weilchen und schauen erst, was diese bringen.
Schlussendlich bleibt noch positiv anzumerken, dass sich auch das Gerücht der RAM-Inkompatibilität als falsch herausgestellt hat. Sämtliche RAM-Marken liefen in meinem Test problemlos mit dem Board.
Mein Ziel, zu beweisen, dass sich das MSI P45 Platinum locker mit dem Asus P5Q Deluxe messen kann, müsste mir eigentlich bis auf das OC gelungen sein. Hier bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass MSI den letzten Kritikpunkt beseitigt. *(> Achtung Update: Jetzt kann das P45 Platinum auch im Punkt OC locker mit dem P5Q Deluxe mithalten! Siehe weiter unten ...)
* 
Sobald eine neuere BIOS-Version erschienen ist, werde ich einen neuerlichen OC-Test wagen und meine Ergebnisse selbstverständlich hier posten.

*Endlich zeigt das MSI P45 Platinum seine wahre OC-Stärke ...* 
Nachdem ich den ganzen Tag lang vergeblich versucht hatte, auch nur ein kleines Bisschen zu OCn, glaubte ich schon, dass mich das Pech verfolgen würde. Aber pünktlich zur Geisterstunde scheint das MSI endlich aus seinem Tiefschlaf zu erwachen und gleich beim ersten OC-Versuch zeigt das Board, was wirklich in ihm steckt:
Multi auf 6 und Teiler auf 1:1.20 gestellt, schon macht das Board gleich beim ersten Versuch problemlos die 500 MHz FSB mit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit bestätigt sich endlich das, was man in anderen Tests schon lesen konnte: Das MSI P45 Platinum ist ein super OC-Board. Der Grund für die vielen OC-Probleme, die ich noch vor wenigen Stunden hatte, war nicht etwa, wie ich vermutet hatte, eine frühe, fehlerhafte BIOS-Version, sondern ein nicht ordnungsgemäß funktionierender Teiler. Sobald ich den Teiler 1:1.25 gegen den Teiler 1: 1.20 getauscht habe, lies sich der FSB ohne Schwierigkeiten mit der BIOS-Version V1.2 in beachtliche Höhen treiben. Für weitere OC-Versuche fehlt mir heute leider wiedermal die Zeit, aber es gibt ja ein Morgen ....
Jetzt muss MSI lediglich noch den Teiler 1:1.25 "benutzungsfähig" machen und Übertakter werden mit dem Board ihre helle Freude haben.
Sobald, als möglich werde ich jetzt auch noch testen, wie hoch sich mein E6750 mit Multi 8 OCn lässt. 

Auch das OCn des Prozis ging nach dem FSB-Erfolg leicht von der Hand, allerdings scheint mein Modell nicht gerade zu den besten zu gehören. Bei knapp über 3.5 GHz (1.3725 V.) ist leider schon das stabile Ende erreicht. Eine VCore Erhöhung auf 1.4225 V. hat leider keinen höheren Takt mehr ermöglicht. Trotzdem sollten 3.5 GHz für den Alltag mehr, als genug sein, um eine HD4870 _(ist schon bestellt_ _)_ nicht auszubremsen.

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Da mich mehrere Leute nach SuperPi-Ergebnissen mit dem übertakteten System gefragt haben, habe ich jetzt auch damit ein paar Tests gemacht:
*1 M*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*32 M*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch den Cinebech R10 habe ich laufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit "nur" 3.5 GHz erreicht der E6750 bereits ein ansehnliches Ergebnis.

*Endgültiges Fazit*
Leider ermöglicht mir der Prozessor keine OC-Rekorde, aber, dass das Board in der Lage dafür wäre, konnte ich auch selbst feststellen. 500 MHz FSB sind ohne Problem möglich und mit der BIOS-Version V1.2 funktioniert auch das Übertakten gewohnt gut. Die Ursache für meine anfänglichen Probleme war der, nicht einwandfrei funktionierende, Teiler 1:1.25. Hat man eine potente CPU und nutzt einen, der anderen Teiler _(und es gibt eine ganze Menge andere)_, wird man mit dem Board super OC-Ergebnisse erreichen. Aus diesem Grund erhält das Board jetzt auch für HardCore-OC-Freaks meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung.  
_(Weitere Infos siehe "(Vorläufiges) Fazit")

_*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch nochmal bei "Stefan Payne" und all den anderen  aus meinem, hier verlinkten Thread, für ihre nützlichen Tipps vor dem Boardwechsel bedanken!*  

Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen, denn nur bei sachlicher Kritik werden meine zukünftigen Reviews/Tests besser.  

MfG, boss3D


Kommentare, Ergänzungen, Fragen können *hier* diskutiert werden.


----------

